# SPY SHOTS - Chittum 18 !!!



## iMacattack

I have the privilege of being granted permission to show a few quick pictures of Hal Chittums' new skiff. 

I do not have specifics I can share other than it's 18'. 

This is another microskiff.com exclusive!


----------



## Un-shore

Purdy! Nice scoop on the story.


----------



## marshman

doesnt look micro...good candidate for off topic section??

[smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## iMacattack

not a micro...  

This boat has been under some serious "skunk works" secrecy. Only a few pix have been released and those have had some serious cloak and dagger coverings.

I was honored to help host some of the first official images of the skiff. This is the kind of stuff I like to try to bring to microskiff.com readers. 

As soon as I am allowed I will release more info. Till then enjoy!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack

George, who is working with Hal posted on Triben Water some pix. Here is a front shot detail. Hatch access to the fuel tank.


----------



## aaronshore

Nice boat. But since a new precident has been set since Josh's post of his boat, this should be moved to "off topic". This section is general discussion related to microskiffs. This boat although nice, and the inside scoop and pics is also sweet, just doesnt fit this section.


----------



## iMacattack

How about Shill Zone? Still learning this whole intard net thing... ;D

Thanks as always for the input guys! You help keep this wondering train wreck on track! 

Cheers


----------



## deerfly

hmmm, based on those shop pic's I guess its not being built at NASA after all? I was expecting little green men in white coats and respirators milling about...   :-?


----------



## iMacattack

More pictures from little green men. ;D


----------



## aaronshore

The little green men have been busy.........and take good pics. Must be the superior technology.

I like the layout of this deck. Bet this thing is gonna be fairly heavy.


----------



## JRH

There was so much hype, I was expecting a lot more.


----------



## Brett

> Bet this thing is gonna be fairly heavy.


There's only 2 ways to make a boat ride comfortably in rough water,
                           Make it big, make it heavy.


----------



## deerfly

> There was so much hype, I was expecting a lot more.


yeah, me too. My hats off either way though.   The man has a dream and he's bringing it to fruition in this skiff. As has been said many times, innovation and competition helps us all. What ever one's impression may be along the way, kudos to Hal and his colleagues for taking on such a project. 

From what I see the boat has some nice lines. Someone definitely spent a lot time behind a CAD monitor working on this thing. That said, it looks fairly typical as flats skiffs go. So I'm very interested to hear more about what sets it apart from the other "new age" skiff's built over the last several years. 

In the market or not its still fun to watch this thing develop. - eric


----------



## iMacattack

:-X


----------



## JRH

The shills were claiming a 5" draft fully loaded.  So Jan, when you get the full review, please get the exact draft numbers.  I have some crow to serve up.

They were also claiming that the first boat would be fully rigged and done by the end of December............

Thanks,
-Jason


----------



## Brett

Print up some of my draft graphs and carry clear packing tape.
That ought to mess with some minds...
put one under the motor, from the keel up!

   

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/FirstTrip#5276444798596706242


Better Idea!
Make it a microskiff.com sticker with quarter inch increments!


----------



## kbuch312

The boat looks good.
But frankly, they all start looking the same after a while.


----------



## iMacattack

More pictures... now that trade make and patent process is in effect. They have released pix of the running surface. Notice the front strakes?


----------



## iMacattack

Oh and the name changed to - ISLAMORADA 18


----------



## backwaterbandits

July '09 Fl. Sportsman
Casting Off, Latest in Boats and Power, Pg. 18
Chittum Islamorada 18
"Retail price, including engine and custom stain- 
less steel and aluminum trailer with walkboards
and LED lighting, is $63,000.00."
[smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Flyline

yep $63,000 is way too much moola for a 18ft skiff but why????????? [smiley=1-headache.gif]

try a ECC lostmen?


----------



## deerfly

> but why????????? [smiley=1-headache.gif]


Aside from being hugely expensive to design and produce, it's targeted at an elitist market and priced accordingly. The guy that buys one of these will buy it because he can, not because its superior to Hells Bay, ECC, HMP skiffs and the like in any significant way. 

I'm sure they are or will be impeccably built, but whether they are worth the money or not has more to do with ones discretionary spending ability than any performance differences over the current generation of skiffs or any decent skiff built over the last 30 years or so for that matter. At the end of the day you're just poling around the same flats and keys as a guy in a $6,000 used rig, only your boat costs about 10 times more and looks way better towed behind an Escalade. :


----------



## rcmay

or on top of a 68' Viking


----------



## salt_life

63,000 is alot for a skiff!But I am sure he has alot of people willing to pay or he would not have priced it at that price.I am sure that  his team did the math and research.Man you could get a Lostmen and a Vantage from ECC for that! And then you would have a hybrid skiff /bay and the best poling skiff out there.


----------

